# Molten Slag (Aldrin + C-buffer)



## jubal81 (Oct 17, 2019)

Made this for a friend of mine. Aldrin with a few tweaks and C-buffer bypass PCB. Vintage BC109Cs and sounds amazing.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 17, 2019)

So clean! Beautiful. 2 questions, how is that LED lighting up the nuclear sign? It's really well done. Also, where did you source those bc109s? I've never seen that type before.


----------



## Barry (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Barry (Oct 17, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> So clean! Beautiful. 2 questions, how is that LED lighting up the nuclear sign? It's really well done. Also, where did you source those bc109s? I've never seen that type before.


My guess is the LED is under the waterslide


----------



## jubal81 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks, guys. The faceplate is a reverse laser-etched acrylic. And I've had those transistors laying around for about 10 years. I think I got them in a trade with another DIYer.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 17, 2019)

Man, ......that looks great !

Very clean build jubal81...nice LED's

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 17, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> So clean! Beautiful. 2 questions, how is that LED lighting up the nuclear sign? It's really well done. Also, where did you source those bc109s? I've never seen that type before.





Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> So clean! Beautiful. 2 questions, how is that LED lighting up the nuclear sign? It's really well done. Also, where did you source those bc109s? I've never seen that type before.


You can get em at Tayda 








						BC109 BC109B NPN General Purpose Transistor
					

CDIL - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## phi1 (Oct 17, 2019)

The tayda ones are BC109B, which are lower gain than the BC109C that the build calls for. Small bear has BC109C.

Of course it’s up to you which sounds best, I put B in Q1 and C in Q2 & Q3 in my vero build after some experimenting.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 17, 2019)

jubal81 said:


> Thanks, guys. The faceplate is a reverse laser-etched acrylic. And I've had those transistors laying around for about 10 years. I think I got them in a trade with another DIYer.


Cool thanks. I have 109c's but those one's look cooler than mine. Haha.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 17, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Cool thanks. I have 109c's but those one's look cooler than mine. Haha.


I got some can 190c’s On eBay awhile back... But I don’t remember who I bought em from...


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 17, 2019)

Awesome build! I like the nuclear reactor symbol lights up, very creative. Good idea adding the buffer too.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 18, 2019)

Very unique, great look, nice work.  Tell us about you mods.


----------



## jubal81 (Oct 18, 2019)

The mod of real consequence is just bumping up the value of the output cap from 15n to 22n. Gives it just enough more girth.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 19, 2019)

Hmmmm.  You noticed that C12 is 100nF in the Screw Driver and 220nF in the Hybrid Fuzz Driver.  Marc Ahlfs talked about using that cap to match the output tone to the pickup type for which he had designed each particular fuzz pedal.  The SD was targeted at single-coil Strat pickups and the HFD at Les Paul humbuckers.


----------



## jubal81 (Oct 19, 2019)

Cool. I hadn't read that anywhere before, but it makes sense. I've got a hybrid OD coming Monday. Excitd to hear it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 19, 2019)

jubal81 said:


> Cool. I hadn't read that anywhere before, but it makes sense. I've got a hybrid OD coming Monday. Excitd to hear it.



See this thread for the details of the differences between Lunar Module, Screw Driver and Hybrid Fuzz Driver. I have two SDs that I built (one madbean and one pedalpcb) and a real Skreddy HFD. If you could post some detailed pix of the HOD board, that would be much appreciated.


----------

